# Looking for software tracking system(wrong name?)



## sluggish (Aug 15, 2010)

Not really sure exactly what it is called but I'm looking for some kind of software setup for tracking drivers on their routes. I'm not trying to keep tabs on them but I am trying to eliminate, or at least reduce, missed driveways. I plan to put my own markers up this winter, which should help, but basically we rely on a sheet of paper with addresses on it. Apparently some drivers are not capable of doing a driveway, scratching it off and moving to the next one. I'm hoping there is some kind of app out there that shows their route on a tablet, and allows them to tap the screen when they are completed a driveway. Maybe it's no different than scratching it off paper, who knows? I'm not a huge operation compared to some of you but I have about 500 resi's that we clear with tractor/blower combo, and I'd like to become a little more efficient.

Somebody out there must have some kind of program that lends itself to what I'm looking to do. Basically update in real time what has been completed and what is still remaining. I've looked at the jobber app and another that I can't remember the name, but neither did what I wanted. Hoping someone here has some insight.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Looked into automile a few years back, never ended up purchasing it, but I was looking for someone as more of a redundancy to say 
“Yes we did service your property at such and such time” when occasionally clients will say 
“We never saw you at such and such time”

There’s a program I looked at recently called hindsight, which may be more suited for you.
It requires a tablet or phone or computer in the vehicle and has a list of properties that need to be serviced, as soon as they’re serviced, it sends them to QB.
There’s ads on features to that, including GPS


----------



## sluggish (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks I'll look into those ones.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

I use this one, it's awesome. Many options for multiple sites. Talk to Abraham for a demo and let him know I told you about it. 
https://www.exaktime.com/


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

we set up mygeotab last year. been very happy. I know where every machine is all the time and can print out maps and zoom in and out and see every turn a salt truck made on a site, and get a time stamp. Very handy, also set up geo fencing so if a machine leaves a job, i get a text and exact location. Kind of nice if a loader or hoe or bobcat gets scooped by a thief. You buy a small snap in unit for each machine and its about 20 a month per machine.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

I demoed Jobber last year, and it wouldn't work for snow (at least for the way we run operations). It was basically too rigid as a route-based program, whereas we usually give our subs leeway to bounce around to random sites as necessary.

YETI Snow is a cool upstart crew tracking software, but there's only 2-3 staffers and it was brutal trying to get information out of them. 

I ended up selecting LMN as our provider. Their bidding side is second to none, and the crew tracking side is pretty intuitive. It's mobile phone based so you can get GPS coordinates on your crew. Once set up properly, you can even automate monthly or per-time invoices. It's spendy ($300\month + $10\month per user if you have more than 5 users), but for our size it's perfect.


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

Your probably going to end up with some kind of crm software that manages the whole business. We use real green and it does all that your asking, but it's a compete software, not just tracking.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Don't get any easier then this.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Lmn


----------

